# (hoping we can)Welcome Mo Cheeks as our new coach



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

wishful thinking but whatever

we need to bring this guy asap

he got canned for the wrong reason, he didnt deserve. with the players we have, i think it he'll be good fit.

thoughts?


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: Welcome Mo Cheeks as our new coach*

i'd rather have flip saunders and ill elaborate more after work


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Welcome Mo Cheeks as our new coach*

Didn't Mo Cheeks and Zach buttheads in Portland? Don't want that here. 

Saunders would be nice, hell, I'd even like Eddie Jordan here as well instead of Mo.


----------



## rpginferno (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: Welcome Mo Cheeks as our new coach*



DANNY said:


> wishful thinking but whatever
> 
> we need to bring this guy asap
> 
> ...


He's not a winner ... what is his winning percentage? I thought he overstayed in Portland and believe the 6ers brought him in for sentimental reasons.

A better questions is, why do you think he would make such a good coach for the Clippers. Although, Dunleavy definitely has to go; you don't want to replace one loser with another one.


----------



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: Welcome Mo Cheeks as our new coach*

Damnit. You should be banned for playing with my emotions. lol. I got all excited.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Welcome Mo Cheeks as our new coach*

You guys don't want Cheeks seems like a nice guy, good defensive coach though, but that's about it. How about Eddie Jordan? I think he got a little bit of the raw deal with the Wizards due to key injuries to his ball club.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

:rofl:


----------

